# Is this "heavily planted" enough?



## williammcginnis (Feb 12, 2006)

I know that people say to 'heavily plant' your tank when you have a co2 system hooked up, but i'm not totally sure what that means; it's kind of a subjective description  anyways, could you guys look at this pic and tell me if this is planted enough to fully take advantage of a co2 system without being too inviting to an algae bloom? Thanks!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

IMO no it is not planted that heavily... and I think I see stem plants that are all still bunched together how you get them from the store.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

heavly planted generally means that the majority of the ground space is occupied by a plant. 
I don't know If I would consider you're "heavly planted" personally. Since almost half your ground area is still exposed.

I do see that some of your stem plants are planted in very close bunches. Did you leave the lead weight around the bottom and just tuck it into the ground? This will lead to problems and rotted roots. you wanna spread them some so they don't choke each other out. 
Its hard to tell what types of plants you have but I think you will need to do some rearrranging at some point.

A good low growing forground plant would do your tank well. Maybe some micro swords or some dwarf hairgrass or dwarf sagitaria.


----------



## williammcginnis (Feb 12, 2006)

That's what I thought, too. Looking at a lot of other heavily planted tanks on the forum, mine didn't look all that planted in comparision. Off to the store to buy some more!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

williammcginnis said:


> That's what I thought, too. Looking at a lot of other heavily planted tanks on the forum, mine didn't look all that planted in comparision. Off to the store to buy some more!


get lots! the more the better....fish will love it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I think for now you are set on back ground plants. focus on mid and forground. 
you can also get some Java ferns or anubis to tie to that drift wood


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree, get some type of grass to plant in the forground such as dwarf hairgrass , java ferns, anubis, dwarf sagitaria or micro swords to name but a vast array few. Also dont clump plants together as when they get bigger and more developed they will fight each other for minerals, light etc... so i wouldnt worry about that too much. Does look greak so far, keep up the fantastic work and keep us updated!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

on a side note man...i totally dig your drift wood set up. Def try to incorporate the plants around the wood.

I think i see your rhom liking it to....man P's love hiding in that stuff


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Id sell you blyxa japonica and H zosterifolia, 2 plants that can work easily in the midground of your tank (which is what you need) for cheap








Im shipping tomorrow 2 other ppl


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

now this is a heavy planted tank this is my 10g planted fry tank


----------

